# Internet: Free WiFi in Thailand



## Newforestcat

Hello 

I hope the info I am posting is useful to some of us here. If this should have been posted eslewhere, please move it for me, Mods! Thankyou!

The Thai govt. has allowed free WiFi use throughout Thailand for 120 mins a day, although each session only lasts 20 mins. I am not sure if any visitor from abroad can get this generous allowance! Below is the link which is in Thai. The pictures should guide you through the registration process easily enough. I have not yet tried it, But first of all you pick the link according to the Thai province you are in. Then register as per the illustrated guide. 

Once you have reached the 'result' stage, you can log in using your username and password! Then choose 'TOT WiFi Service' and sign in.

To log out, type http://logout.tot and press Enter at the'Address Bar or click on http://logout.tot

Please note that I am unsure if you need to re-register if you move to another province. I would not be surprised if you do. 


Here is the link with the guide: 

á¨é§¢èÒÇ´Õ àÁ×Í§ä·ÂÃÑ°ºÒÅãËéãªé WIfi ¿ÃÕ - Ladyinter Club

If you have been aware of this already then, my appologies. 

Cheers

Dani


----------



## joseph44

Will try it tonight. 
Can use it as a back-up for my regular internet-connection.


----------



## Newforestcat

joseph44 said:


> Will try it tonight.
> Can use it as a back-up for my regular internet-connection.


I will do the same. 

Let us know if it is worthwhile! Cheers!


----------



## joseph44

I registered, but from home my laptop can't find a ToT hotspot. It doesn't work for me.


----------



## Newforestcat

Oh, no! It possibly will only work in WiFi hotspots such as police stations, supermarkets, etc where you sometimes pay for the service or even get it for free already. I think you are supposed to have got a limited use of free WiFi outside 7-11 stores even before the govt policy was made!


----------



## Song_Si

been noticing lots more free wi-fi areas here, in the city the whole park around the lake is signposted as a free wi-fi area, and in our little town three cafes, a bookshop too. Unsure re local 7/11 stores. 
The way of the future?
Back from a 10 day trip in Malaysia, found it hard to find internet cafes - spoke to a man who ran a restaurant in Malacca he told be they'd gone the way of the vinyl record - history! as Malaysia had such high % users of smartphones/tablets and free wi-fi locations. I am therefore a dinosaur, travel without laptop, and use an internet-capable phone that does not have wi-fi capability. 

referring back to the first post - a Bangkok Post story from Dec 2011


> *ICT set to unveil WiFi hotspots*
> The Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Ministry says it will introduce free public WiFi at 20,000 locations around Greater Bangkok starting tomorrow.
> 
> An additional 20,000 WiFi hotspots are expected by October next year, said ICT Minister Anudith Nakornthap.
> 
> The 40,000 WiFi hotspots, under ICT's fiscal budget for 2012, will have an average speed of 2 Mbps.


Suvarnabhumi Airport is a wi-fi area, and they also have free kiosks for people without laptops - used one two weeks ago and so painfully slow, seemed as if they were on dial-up rather than broadband. Or maybe just having a bad day.

********

Q: As I've never used wi-fi here - what is the range usually. If our police station (under 200m in a straight line) has it - will we be too far away?


----------



## Song_Si

this one appears aimed only at tourists on a eg one week holiday - if that figure of free '_five hours per three months_' is correct 



> Pattaya Plans Free WiFi At 1000 Spots
> August 29, 2012
> Pattaya city has contracted with an online service provider to open more than1,000 free WiFi service spots, to increase the city’s worldwide tourist attraction potential. Users will be granted 5 hours of internet access in renewable three-month periods.
> The service will be offered through the TrueMove H wireless network, at the highest speed of 2 Megabytes.
> Mr. Ittipol said that as envisioned, the wireless internet access throughout the city will be available 24 hours a day for people with portable computers, or even mobile phones.
> Residents and tourists can use the free WiFi for 5 hours per 3 months, by registering through the page of WiFi True Move H in Pattaya. They will receive a password on the page, and would register again every three months.


----------



## Newforestcat

Song_Si said:


> been noticing lots more free wi-fi areas here, in the city the whole park around the lake is signposted as a free wi-fi area, and in our little town three cafes, a bookshop too. Unsure re local 7/11 stores.
> The way of the future?
> Back from a 10 day trip in Malaysia, found it hard to find internet cafes - spoke to a man who ran a restaurant in Malacca he told be they'd gone the way of the vinyl record - history! as Malaysia had such high % users of smartphones/tablets and free wi-fi locations. I am therefore a dinosaur, travel without laptop, and use an internet-capable phone that does not have wi-fi capability.
> 
> referring back to the first post - a Bangkok Post story from Dec 2011
> 
> 
> Suvarnabhumi Airport is a wi-fi area, and they also have free kiosks for people without laptops - used one two weeks ago and so painfully slow, seemed as if they were on dial-up rather than broadband. Or maybe just having a bad day.
> 
> ********
> 
> Q: As I've never used wi-fi here - what is the range usually. If our police station (under 200m in a straight line) has it - will we be too far away?


I am looking into this myself, as apart from my iPad, everything else takes ages using Truemove H signal. Truemove is my only realistic choice. 3G (real or fake) is not working well for my other devices, I am focusing on WiFi.

I did try desperately to get WiFi signal to download a software upgrade. I could not do it within 30 metres of the local police station in a straight line.

I guess you use internet SIM or you can get one. You can boost that into a WiFi hotspot for a few computers or just make it faster. The costs:- SIM (0-99 Baht), phone topup or monthly fee (from 300-800 Baht per month), MiFi box or stick which is a bit like a SIM dongle, AKA aircard in Thailand (from 1500-4500 Baht ).

I am no expert and still waiting for some advice I requested. In the mean times, if anyone has got any suggestions, be my guest!

BTW, don't you miss watching English programs? I do miss CSI (the gorier, the merrier for me!), Top Gear and Sci-Fi stuff. Heard of UnoTV? Much cheaper than Sky and the likes. Approx $4-10 USD per month? Not sure if they have programs from Oz or NZ though. I am seriously thinking about trying it. It could be useful for my English class. I will never have a perfect English accent. LOL


----------



## Song_Si

^ off topic! but US crime shows - about 2 months ago we gained an extra channel on our cable tv service, Universal Channel Asia, which shows endless US crime shows - Law And Order, Monk, Criminal Minds and so on, plus some comedy shows. Not recent I think all a few years old but doesn't matter. And we have one movie channel that is about 90% English but sometimes plays Russian or French language movies. I don't watch much tv, but sometimes it is good just to do nothing and watch a silly 'whodunnit' show.

Lucky to have good broadband and I can search out the latest shows from UK and US - often I get to see them before friends can in NZ.


----------



## Newforestcat

Song_Si said:


> ^ off topic! but US crime shows - about 2 months ago we gained an extra channel on our cable tv service, Universal Channel Asia, which shows endless US crime shows - Law And Order, Monk, Criminal Minds and so on, plus some comedy shows. Not recent I think all a few years old but doesn't matter. And we have one movie channel that is about 90% English but sometimes plays Russian or French language movies. I don't watch much tv, but sometimes it is good just to do nothing and watch a silly 'whodunnit' show.
> 
> Lucky to have good broadband and I can search out the latest shows from UK and US - often I get to see them before friends can in NZ.


I also think that my way forward is possibly broadband. I don't think I spend more than 20 mins a day watching TV. Even if I tried to, I don't think my mum would let me as she is so hooked on ASTV. I just cannot stand hearing the same rants every hour, even though they could be good rants.

I have to say my quality of life has improved as soon as I started to stay away from TV. I love haing one TV in the house now! My husband always thinks we need more but he hardly watches anything.

I do love all those shows you mentioned. I see a lot of myself in Mr Monk (possibly not the intelligence level). There must be some good NZ and Oz whodunnit programs. Please don't say Neighbours; soaps bore me to death in any language.


----------



## Song_Si

^ NZ makes very few television shows - and no drama or cops shows that I am aware of. With such a small population and few actors a cop show drama wouldn't work they'd just have to disguise the same person every week to play the bad guy! 
I've enjoyed some Australian-made police/drama series, there were several of them based on factual events around the drug trade in Melbourne and Sydney. But at 6.30am my brain remains asleep I cannot remember the names. 
Boardwalk Empire series 3 and Sons of Anarchy series 5 both started recently and will be my weekly watch.


----------



## Song_Si

*ICT, AIS launch free Wi-Fi service*
October 1, 2012 6:36 pm

*ICT ministry and Advanced Info Service (AIS) Monday joined force to launch "ICT Free Wi-Fi for Public" by AIS, featuring free Wi-Fi service nationwide in 50,000 spots as part of the ministry's existing Free Wi-Fi project.*

As part of the launch, AIS and its WiFi partner, 3BB, jointly offers their existing Wi-Fi service to serve the project. Users have to log in for passwords and the service of AIS and 3BB each is limited to 5 hours of access per month. 

People can register at ict free wifi.


----------



## JustChris

In Chiang Mai Airport Plaza has free wi-fi for tourists, I'm not sure exactly what that means and I do not know if they check your visa to make sure you are a tourist. There are tons of signs next to the escalators about what to do. There is (was) free wi-fi at the Mc Donnald's at Rom Choke as well.


----------



## Newforestcat

You hit the nail on the head. The Thai-style freebies are never easy to get. We are supposed to have free WiFi in the new Bkk Airport, too. I still cannot use it. I never bother trying to find anyone to ask though. 

I guess if you register as per my earlier post, if there is any free WiFi by TOT, you can use it for free for a limited time. But to get AIS WiFi as per Song Si's post, do you need another registration? I will just go to a coffee shop to stay sane and get free WiFi in somewhere cool.


----------



## JustChris

I just found out you can get 3BB for 99 baht per month (107 baht with the tax). The website is all in Thai but you can go to a shop or get a prepaid care almost anywhere you can add time to your phone. The coverage looks amazing, I think it requires a Dtac phone number. 

3BB WiFi : ?¤? wifi internet ??? ??


----------



## Song_Si

*Free wi-fi: improvements needed*
17 October 2012

*Free wi-fi (wireless internet), allowing users to connect to the internet without charge anywhere, anytime in locations that offer it, sounds like a great idea, particularly for those with low incomes.*

ICT Minister Anudith Nakornthap said the free wi-fi initiative is aimed at providing all Thais with an opportunity to access to the wireless internet regardless of their earnings, whereabouts or other factors.

In fact, there is a free wi-fi service already in existence, the minister added. It is currently available in some 50,000 to 60,000 locations, mostly in communities, department stores, restaurants, hotels, academic institutes and other public venues.

Registration is required yet it is simple. Basically, all users need to register online with their identification number and email address. A username and password is sent back to them via the provided email.

If the current service is any indication, however, even an improved system is likely to have limitations. 

First of all, there are time restrictions. Advanced Info Service (AIS) currently allows 5 hours usage per month for its free wireless service and another five hours per month on the 3BB network, which is AIS' business partner.

The state-owned TOT network allows no more than two hours usage per each log-on. True Corp offers 15 hours per month, but no more than 30 minutes per day.

Download speeds generally vary from 2Mbps to 10Mbps, faster in a few locations, but as any user knows, actual speeds can often be less than those advertised.

*******

The Bangkok Post’s Life section recently tested free wireless internet services at several locations around Bangkok. The results are below.










source


----------



## Song_Si

*free* wifi

been in Kuala Lumpur for the weekend and wifi hotspots galore, incl free at hotel, good signal though not quite fast enough for live streaming sport, fine for anything else. 
I have never considered being charged for wifi - but as a comparison, here are the rates currently being charged by NZ hotels for tourists:



> Hotel internet rates
> *SkyCity Grand Hotel, Auckland, $15-$45 (day, with data caps), $75 (2 wks for 2GB).
> *The Hilton, Auckland, $29 (day), $14.50 (2 hrs) $115 (1 wk).
> *The Langham, Auckland, $24.95 (day), $9.95 (hour), $79.95 (wk).
> *Hotel Intercontinental, Wellington, $29.90 (day) $20 (2 hrs) $10 (30 mins).


Suppose they charge 'because they can'?


----------



## JustChris

Those hotel rates are highway robbery! I have been here in Thailand for about 8 years now but even when we have traveled the hotel internet has been free, just a matter of getting the password from the front desk. My home internet is 10 mbps although I only get about 6 mbps because according to TOT they are upgrading the lines and equipment but it's only 500 Baht per month no no complaints. There is free wifi around the city but connecting to it can be a real hassle so I tend only to use it at home and at work. As for my smart phone and tablet I have pre-loaded all the Google maps for Thailand so the GPS works well without an internet connection unless the map has been updated by Google.


----------



## Song_Si

*More wifi spots in Bangkok*

But not for foreigners - Thai ID required to log-in




> *Free wi-fi at Chao Phraya piers*
> 6/12/2012
> 
> *A free public wi-fi service will be made available at 15 piers along the Chao Phraya River by the end of the year, Deputy Transport Minister Prasert Chantararuangthong said on Thursday.*
> 
> The free w-ifi initiative was offered as a New Year gift for the public, in line with government policy to offer free access to wireless internet at public venues, Mr Prasert said.
> 
> The 15 piers have been chosen as pilot locations and include Sathon, Chong Nonsi, Nonthaburi, Sathu Pradit, Din Daeng, Memorial Bridge (Saphan Phut), Phra Pin Klao Bridge, Ratchawongse, Thewet, Kiak Kai, Si Phraya, Krung Thon ( Sanghi) and Kheaw Khai Ka.
> 
> The ministry would offer wireless internet with a download speed of 2Mbps at first but would increase that to 4-6Mbps if the initial speed was not sufficient, Mr Prasert added.
> 
> Each wi-fi hotspot has a coverage radius of 50 metres. Users must type in their identification card numbers for their username, the deputy minister said, and a password would be sent to their mobile phones, which could be kept for future use.
> 
> Authorities will censor illegal and inappropriate websites.
> 
> The ministry also plans to install free wi-fi at bus stations operated by Transport Co (aka Bor Kor Sor) and piers on the Saen Saep canal in the future.


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand is the third most-dangerous base for accessing the web*

let's be careful out there!



> Thailand ranked third in cyber threats
> 14 December 2012
> 
> *Southeast Asia is the world's most dangerous internet-surfing region and Thailand is the third most-dangerous base for accessing the web, according to a worldwide study released Thursday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US technology publication eWeek reported that research by internet security firms showed that Thai web users have a 20.8 per cent risk of being attacked or becoming infected with some sort of malware.
> 
> Only Indonesia, with a 23.5 per cent cyber-risk factor, and China with 21.3 per cent ranked higher than Thailand.
> 
> East and Southeast Asian countries took seven of the top 10 "most dangerous" spots to access the worldwide web and the internet, the study said.
> 
> According to the studies, web users in Thailand have "a greater than one-in-five chance of encountering malware each quarter" of the year.
> 
> ***
> The Security Threat Report 2013 was released Thursday by Sophos. It ranked Norway, Sweden and Japan as the safest countries to access the internet, all with infection and attack rates under three per cent.
> 
> read more


----------

